# Blue Breaker no sound



## Markus (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello all, this is my first non-BYOC build so appologies for it being a little sloppy.  The pedal works in bypass mode, but when it turns on the LED won't light up and there's no sound.  any help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Robert (Aug 25, 2020)

Are you sure the DC jack is wired correctly?    It's hard to see in the pic, but that sounds like the likely suspect.

It also wouldn't hurt to reflow some of those solder connections.


----------



## Markus (Aug 25, 2020)

Robert said:


> Are you sure the DC jack is wired correctly?    It's hard to see in the pic, but that sounds like the likely suspect.
> 
> It also wouldn't hurt to reflow some of those solder connections.


 yes, the DC jack is correct.  I'll try to touch up some of the soldering locations.  thanks.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 25, 2020)

see what your voltage measures for your LED that is not lighting up when the pedal is switched in and out.


----------



## Markus (Aug 25, 2020)

zgrav said:


> see what your voltage measures for your LED that is not lighting up when the pedal is switched in and out.


So I took the LED out and checked it with a multimeter.  It lit up when it was out of the circuit.  When I soldered it in (Positive to A, Negative to K) it will not light up with the multimeter or when the pedal is plugged in.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 25, 2020)

FYI  -- if you have the LED out of the board, you can usually stick the LED in those holes to test it before you solder it.  Test to see if the LED is getting power when it is in the board and switched on.  If it is getting power and does not light up, I would try swapping the orientation.

The LED not coming on AND no sound from the pedal may mean that your power connection to your board is bad.


----------



## Vildhjuggah (Aug 25, 2020)

That yellow power wire looks like its on its last thread on the board side, and for some reason instead of using a diff color for the positive of the power you did for the negative when the wires beside it are ground for audio jacks, so I thought it looked wrong at first too. Once you've finished touching up the solder joints, post a pic of the backside as well i suppose.


----------



## Markus (Aug 26, 2020)

So i took off and redid the wires to the power, and swapped to a different LED.  When I touch the leads of the LED with the multi meter they light up.  But when its plugged in and powered on it still only works in bypass mode.  when engaged there's a small repetitive clicking sound but no guitar signal pass through.  I have the long lead of the LED through the "A" side.  I know my soldering skills are still beginner level, but none of the solder points are touching (that I can tell).  Thanks for the guidance and help so far.  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 26, 2020)

Your soldering definitely needs work. If you don’t have one, get a good temperature controlled iron. Some of your joints look like they didn’t make it to the pad.



For reference


----------



## Markus (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you so much for the reference, I'll tinker some more and look into a temperature controlled iron.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 26, 2020)

All good, maybe grab a piece of vero or perfboard to practice on as well!


----------

